# Signal Light Control



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a DC layout now but I am planning to convert to DCC later. I want to add some signal towers and lights now. However, I am a little confused. I know that there are IR detectors available and signals like the Tomar's. My question is what do I need to control the signals when a train is in the range of the IR detectors. Also, are there better ways of doing this on an existing layout? Thanks all for the anticipated advice!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One type of occupancy detection is by infra red.

http://www.azatrax.com/

There are other systems to use current draw,
or photo electric.

Don


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have a DC layout now but I am planning to convert to DCC later. I want to add some signal towers and lights now. However, I am a little confused. I know that there are IR detectors available and signals like the Tomar's. My question is what do I need to control the signals when a train is in the range of the IR detectors. Also, are there better ways of doing this on an existing layout? Thanks all for the anticipated advice!



My around the room "U" shaped layout is completely powered by DCC. I used Logic Rail Technologies signal boards to power all the signals on the "new" JJJ&E. I 've photo-cells IR detectors to help power all the signals. The layout is completely scenicked and has been in full operation for almost eight years.

http://www.logicrailtech.com/


----------

